

Ask YC: team that you wanted to fund, but one member you didn't like? - keytar

A couple guys I collaborate with want me to join them on their YC application. I'd like to do it, but I'm old and I've already been rejected by YC twice in the past (once with written, once I made it to the in person interview). I'm worried that having me a part of their submission will lower their chances of getting in. I think they have a good chance otherwise.<p>Have you ever had a team that you wanted to fund, but ultimately decided against because of just one member of the team that you didn't like?
======
pg
Depends how many total founders there are, and whether the one we were dubious
about was CEO. I don't think we'd fund a co if we didn't like the CEO. Whereas
if there were 3 founders and we disliked one who wasn't the CEO, it probably
wouldn't be a problem.

Incidentally, you are probably overestimating the degree to which you'd lower
their chances. We often fund groups on the nth try. PagerDuty was those guys'
fourth try. Even Dropbox was Drew's second try.

~~~
orangethirty
In the case of solo founders, what do you do?

~~~
dragos2
Here's Drew's application <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27532820/app.html>. It's a
good read.

~~~
manidoraisamy
It is on Google docs ;)

------
klaut
OT (but i am really interested in hearing the answer): how old is "too old" to
apply for YC?

~~~
onlyup
And another question: what is the average age?

~~~
dear
26 on their FAQ page

